# Unplanned but great results (Record planes)



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

I mentioned these in another thread, and figured it would be better to start a new thread with photos.

I had planned to acquire a small series of hand planes one at a time. I had been searching for a Stanley No. 7 and attempted a few eBay bids, one of which was for a new old stock No. 7 in the original box. That particular example sold for close to $400, and it was then I began looking at the Record No. 07 plane.

While researching the Record planes, I stumbled on a 3-plane set offered on eBay and the description said, “Record Plane Set (Smoother, Jack, Jointer). Condition is Used. Original Plastic Handles have been replaced with rosewood. All planes include Veritas blades and chip-breakers. Plane socks for each plane are also included.” The eBay buy it now sale was asking $425 or best offer, so I offered $400 and it was accepted.

A few days later, 3 Record planes (numbers 04, 05 and 07) arrived on my doorstep and I thought they were brand new because none showed any sign of wear. The Veritas irons and breakers were all there, but it seems 2 of them had been sharpened in a different manner than the third. I tried contacting the seller because I had a few questions, but never got a reply. I don’t know if these planes were part of an estate sale or if the seller was simply giving up on them, giving up on woodworking, or moving to a different brand.

I spent several days going over these, starting with checking flatness and square sides. During my inspections, I think I discovered a possible reason the seller got rid of them. The Veritas items were all first-rate, but the heads of the screws clamping the irons and breakers together were too thick on a couple planes. And they were the same 2 planes whose irons appeared to have been sharpened on a grinder (curved surface).

Each overly thick screw head prevented the iron from making full, flush contact with the frog. There was a 0.050” gap between them, and most likely caused poor performance. In turn, the seller may have attempted sharpening the irons in an attempt to improve performance. I only had to swap one thick head to the 07, and grind one screw head thinner (see photo) to ensure all irons fit flush to the frogs.

My last step was to hone the irons back to their 35° angle (all 3 are oriented bevel down), and adjust the frogs before final re-assembly. These Record planes work very well and I’m glad I took a gamble on them.


----------



## jeff100 (Nov 20, 2019)

hoowasat said:


> I mentioned these in another thread, and figured it would be better to start a new thread with photos.
> 
> I had planned to acquire a small series of hand planes one at a time.  I had been searching for a Stanley No. 7 and attempted a few eBay bids, one of which was for a new old stock No. 7 in the original box. That particular example sold for close to $400, and it was then I began looking at the Record No. 07 plane.
> 
> ...


Did you get them from James Wright on the YT channel Wood by Wright? I just recognize the blue paint that he does all his tools. That's probably just a coincidence and I'm gunna sound stupid if Record planes came blue from the manufacturer but oh well. Looks like you made out well, those #7,#8 are getting pricier and pricier, even the "needs complete restoration" ones aren't cheap like a #4 flea market find.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

jeff100 said:


> That's probably just a coincidence and I'm gunna sound stupid if Record planes came blue from the manufacturer but oh well.


It doesn't sound stupid at all because it seems quite obvious you were unaware that blue is the standard Record plane color.:glasses:


jeff100 said:


> Looks like you made out well, those #7,#8 are getting pricier and pricier, even the "needs complete restoration" ones aren't cheap like a #4 flea market find.


I admit that I wasn't too thrilled with the idea of buying a used one ... especially one which may have been very well used. 'Twas one reason this 3-pack of new-looking Record planes appealled so much. I've been using all 3 of 'em quite a lot over that last few weeks preparing pieces for gluing, and smoothing / straightening pieces to be run through the table saw. It's amazing how flat and straight a surface I can make from 2x4 treated lumber. And all this hand planing experience is preparing me if I ever get around to building a dedicated woodworking table. The idea of hand planing a large surface is not as daunting to me as it once was just a few weeks ago.


----------



## mbrun (Feb 16, 2020)

I have had the Record jointer plane for a couple dozen years. Quite nice and won’t part with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

Used the Record planes to straighten/flatten several treated 2x4s before gluing them to make table legs, cross- and longitudinal members. Then again to straighten some treated 4/4 deck boards so I could rip them on the table saw (a few of them had bowed while drying). FYI, my garage concrete floor is not flat nor level, but I have been successful in keeping the table frame square within 1/16" measured diagonally. That's darn good for this noobe.

I am loving these Record planes. I find I go to my lighter Stanley #5-1/4 plane only when my arms get tired of throwing these hefty blue planes about, and want to give my arms a break.

I feel the need ... the need for a shooting board ... 90° and 45°.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

I have been bitten by the bug. Among tree fallers, it's known as CAD (Chainsaw Acquisition Disease), so now I may have also acquired a case of PAD (Plane ... ).

Recently bought a new Record 04-1/2 plane which I will set up for smoothing ... bought a stellar Record 073, 1-1/4" wide rabbet plane (photo below) ... and considering another No. 04 to set up for scrubbing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Aug 14, 2012)

They are addicting. I have a Veritas router plan that is a treat to use, including for inlays. I went with Wood River III planes a 4, 5 and 7. They are excellent for the money and didn't need much work and have good irons too.Would like a 4 1/2 too. Never could get the angle perfect on a shooting board.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

hoowasat said:


> ... and considering another No. 04 to set up for scrubbing.


Made a spectacular buy on eBay for a like-new Record No. 04 that came with a Hock iron in it. Total purchase price was less than what the iron alone would've cost (paid less than $40 including shipping and sales tax). Thought about saving the Hock iron and buy a used Record (or Stanley) No. 4 iron to grind into a scrubbing arc, but decided I'll go ahead and put a scrubbing arc into the Hock iron. The Hock iron is a bit more stout than Record & Stanley irons, so I hope it wil perform very well as a scrubber. I can always buy a 2" wide iron later if/when I sell this plane.
Still waiting for the new Record No. 04-1/2 to arrive from England. That was another great find, but a little pricey ... new in the box without any Marples (or Irwin) marking on the plane or box label.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

hoowasat said:


> Still waiting for the new Record No. 04-1/2 to arrive from England. That was another great find, but a little pricey ... new in the box without any Marples (or Irwin) marking on the plane or box label.


The 04-1/2 arrived in wonderful condition, and have I since acquired a NIB Record-Marples 04. The Marples planes I've been using have worked very well and they all checked out flat and square. So, while I'm OK with the Marples variety of Record planes, I avoid the Record-Irwin variety. From what I've read in a few websites is their quality has been down since Irwin took them on.

"Hi, my name is Ken and I've gone plane crazy with PAD." In addition to the acquisitions mentioned above, I also bought gently used 03C and T5 models. But I admit to searching out the NIB (new in box) models for my collection. Below are unsed 07 and 08 models next to what I was told was an unused 06. The 06 turned out to have been used at least once, and I decided to keep it because it's in very good, "like new" condition. Waiting for a NIB 05-1/2 to be shipped from London, and a NIB 071 router plane from the midwest.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

hoowasat said:


> Recently bought a new Record 04-1/2 plane which I will set up for smoothing ...


I have come to grips with change being the only true constant in life. So I changed my mind and decided to leave the new in box 04-1/2 as unused and in the box. Why? Found a very nice used 05-1/2 that came available at an acceptable price. Have ground the 05-1/2 cutting iron with a very, very mild arc and it's working quite well as a smoother.


----------



## David Nickell (Jul 6, 2020)

Good decision to leave the one in the original box. The box will bring more than the plane! I raised and trained horses for over 30 years figured out long ago that people would pay far more for a horse with papers than they would for a far superior horse without papers.

Perception trumps function in many cases.


----------

